# Toyota Prius 2014 for sale



## TopNotch (Feb 11, 2019)

Hi dear Members.

I have some Toyota Prius for immediate sale, all are;

2014 plates 
Never used as a taxi
Very good condition
Genuine mileage 
Reasonably priced to sell.
Based in south west London (SW16)

Please drop me a msg on 07701070001 if anyone interested. (Slightly negotiable)

Many thanks and have a good ride guys.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Otherwise good, but the damn steering wheel is on the wrong side...


----------

